#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  六福村白老虎的由來...

## 冰箱

------以下轉自7/21聯合晚報------

新竹關西六福村野生動物園最近展示全台第一隻白老虎，聲稱帶給民眾「新的驚奇」，還有保育意義，但保育團體動物社會研究社今天強烈批判園方誤導民眾、欺騙社會，因為白老虎原是一種被人類強制近親交配的殘缺物種，引進與繁殖白老虎，根本是把殘缺生命美化成「稀有的美麗」的殘酷行為。今天發起「認識動物園真相運動」，呼籲民眾抵制六福村動物園。

六福村引進白老虎展示，還以保育號召，且強調白老虎已是一個亞種，但動物社會研究會指出，引進白老虎與保育完全無關，即使是野生白老虎，其毛色雪白並不利於掠食以維持生存，且野生白老虎並未演化成另一個老虎亞種。國際保育團體更發表聲明，反對六福村引進和展示白老虎。

加拿大「動物園監督」（Zoo Check）也針對六福村的行為發表聲明：「白老虎是很流行的『展示動物』，不過不是以真正的保育為目的。牠們並非瀕絕物種，且多半是雜交與近親交配的結果。繁殖白老虎，事實上只是為了吸引更多遊客到動物園。」

動物社會研究會表示，六福村對外宣傳白老虎珍貴稀有、比熊貓還少，還特別教育媒體和參觀民眾，「在生物分類中，白老虎現在已成為一個品種」，誤導民眾以為六福村是為了要「保育珍貴稀有的白老虎」，刻意掩蓋白老虎美麗外表背後的近親交配悲劇。

動物社會研究會表示，白老虎都以類似「父親跟女兒」、「兄弟跟姊妹」交配的方式，代代近親繁殖。科學界也發現，近親交配有「衰退效應」，人類的繁殖計畫常造成白老虎流產、死胎和早夭，即使是僥倖存活的白老虎，多半有先天性缺陷如鋤頭腳、裂顎、嚴重鬥雞眼、脊椎彎曲、再繁殖力低。牠們也常罹患神秘疾病等，活力也比一般正常老虎差。 

----------------------------------

唔唔...原來六福村的白老虎是這個樣子來的

感覺好可憐啊，為了拿來展示而強迫近親交配

--
不過還是覺得白老虎好美...這種感覺就叫天人交戰吧..@@!?
--

----------


## 蒼木涼月

白老虎是美，但是美麗的背後，卻有著這樣的來歷，人類啊。。真是應該好好反省了。。。。（燒香）

----------


## Fenrir

嘎...難道說...白人也是這樣來的...?
不可以亂說話阿~~~~~
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
迷之音:歧視人種...你不想活了嗎?

----------


## ocarina2112

白子的話，是不常命~~

難不成白虎也是醬ㄧωㄧ~?

----------


## 冰箱

近親交配遺傳病多吧~

報紙上看來交配的都是一等親和二等親交配...滿糟糕的

引起容易一堆雜七雜八的病痛...嗷嗷

--
台灣好像是規定要"超過"四等親(表兄弟姊妹)才可以結婚...吧@@"

----------


## MINE

白老虎不是白子哦
如果是白子的話，全身都是白的，眼睛還是紅的

拉斯維加斯的白獅子也不是白子就是了

----------


## Fenrir

白獅.白虎會消失的原因也有一點...(野生的)
他們的毛色緣故...所以在自然的環境中特別顯眼...
再捕捉獵物上也因為太容易被發現了
所以經常失敗...大部分都是被餓死的...

----------


## 暗域黑狼

=  =?是嗎?
但有些白好虎不是生長在全年幾乎都下雪的地方?
這樣他們因該有保護色更可狩獵吧....?

----------


## 狂奔之狼

恩阿....我看動物頻道
他們也都說白老虎是生長在寒冷的國家不是嗎??
所以地型是有利於他們的吧......
他們會絕種不是因為人們都愛他們毛皮的顏色
所以引來許多獵人的獵殺嗎??

----------


## 狂狼

嘿嘿~我都不知....
升上國中後.....
就很少看動物頻道了...
所以這種是我幾乎都不了....
之前去六福村看白老虎...
好像是雜種吧...??
有一隻是黃的但腹部是白的..
另一隻是尾巴後面是黃的其他部分都白的
所以我想因該不是近親交配
不然怎會有雜種的勒??

----------


## LSI狼

白虎比白獅還有更多空間可以生存，因為虎可以生活於溫帶或寒帶，但獅就只能生活在亞熱帶或是熱帶。

----------


## 狂狼

> 白虎比白獅還有更多空間可以生存，因為虎可以生活於溫帶或寒帶，但獅就只能生活在亞熱帶或是熱帶。



= =那應該白虎是較可以生存的吧??

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 作者: Wolflsi
> 
> 白虎比白獅還有更多空間可以生存，因為虎可以生活於溫帶或寒帶，但獅就只能生活在亞熱帶或是熱帶。
> 
> 
> 
> = =那應該白虎是較可以生存的吧??


唔......
通常有人類在的地方都不易生存......|||OTZ

----------


## 暗域黑狼

我想...白虎不是有被保護嗎??
那被獵殺的機會應該較少了吧??
(雖然人還是會偷偷獵殺啦.....)

----------

